# Need one jersey - Paragon Carolina blue GM



## VaGuy (Aug 17, 2019)

Need one jersey - Paragon Carolina blue GM

I have tried every where i know and cannot find this softball jersey in a youth medium. If anyone has an extra o knows of one please let me know


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Augustasportswear.com shows about 6 weeks to get inventory. 

I looked here but didn't find any inventory. 


augusta 1677 carolina blue - Google Search


----------

